# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  تصوير دخان البخور

## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اسعد الله اوقاتكم بكل خير 

اول تجربة ليي تصوير بكاميرا canon 60D

دخان البخور



جميع الحقوق محفوظة لا احلل ولا ابيح من ينقلها وينسبها لنفسه 

انتظر رايكم 

كل المودة

----------


## أموله

رآيق , . !
حبيتههِ ,. مره جميل ودقيق !
يعطيك العافيه

----------

